# Pourquoi les caractères accentués ne passent-ils pas par FTP ?



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
J'utilise pureftpd (grâce à pureftpd manager) pour accéder à mon ordi depuis d'autres quand j'ai besoin d'un fichier. Le problème c'est que le caractères accentués n'ont pas l'air de passer, et ce quelque soit le client (IE, Transmit, Filezilla, Firefox...). Quand il s'agit de noms français c'est juste gênant mais quand il s'agit de chinois par exemple là il est carrément impossible de reconnaître le nom du fichier ou du dossier (enfin moi en tout cas "çº¢æ¥?æ¢?" ça ne me dit rien) et alors ce n'est vraiment pas pratique pour retrouver le fichier voulu.
Quelqu'un sait si c'est une limitation du protocole ou un problème de réglage ? J'avoue que ça m'aiderait bien si les noms pouvaient s'afficher correctement.
Merci d'avance,
Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mai 2006)




----------



## Zeusviper (8 Mai 2006)

problème d'encodage, ce n'est pas lié au protocole.

je ne connais pas pureftp mais macsftp permet de choisir l'encodage lors de la connection.
dans transmit on a un menu view/text encoding

l'encodage par défaut mac est mac os roman, sous windows c isolatin1, pour le reste comme le chinois ben je pense que tu trouvera ton bonheur dans les listes par défaut!

++


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2006)

J'ai eu quelques temps des problèmes avec Transmit pour les fichiers avec caractères accentués. Paradoxalement (mais le paradoxe n'est qu'apparent), cela s'est réglé lorsque j'ai choisi 'US ASCII' comme encodage. Et depuis, ça baigne.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mai 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses.

En effet ça ne vient pas du protocole, en choisissant Unicode cela passe très bien.  Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver comment faire en sorte que le serveur envoie comme info qu'il faut utiliser l'unicode.


----------



## Zeusviper (8 Mai 2006)

ah oui je n'avais pas fait attention que pureftpd c'était le coté serveur!

sur la doc officielle : http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README
recherche "CHARSETS (RFC2640)" 

A++


----------

